# Losing feathers on face



## Blinkfaster (May 30, 2021)

I have a one-year-old budgie named Avi, we are nervous that there is more going on than molting here since we have never seen bare skin on his head before (he does rub his head against his perch) I am at my girlfriend's on the weekends and we cleaned both his cages (wiped down with birdcage wipes, and his smaller cage was completely soaked in soap water)

Anyway, we see him rubbing his face on things and some feather loss above his beak. Scared it is mites or something. We removed all bells and mirrors from his cage as he had been exhibiting some sexual behaviors but I am not sure just doing that is the cause of the issues and I, of course, feel like I have to know it's not mites or something super serious.

We took him to the vet a month ago and he does tend to molt often but we have never seen bare skin above the beak before.

It goes w/o saying thank you for *any *feedback.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your little fellow is having what I call a "miserable molt".
Offer him baths or if he likes to be likely misted, that can help with the itching.
You can give him egg or egg food during his molt to help replace the protein.
*
*Miserable Molting*

*Budgie Molting Information

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

You've been given great advice above by FaeryBee and I completely agree with her. Poor little one, I hope he feels better soon! 

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices, so please be sure to read through all the links provided above, which include the forums' many articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us posted on how things are going!

Best wishes 👋


----------



## Blinkfaster (May 30, 2021)

Thank all of you, saved us a vet trip! - as stated it really just was a bad molt, we just hadn't seen it before!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*💚 Hope your little fellow feels better soon! *


----------

